# Breast feathers eaten away, spreading throughout loft



## Bonnie (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a close pigeon friend who has well over 300 pigeons and has been raising racing and show pigeons all his life. He now has a problem he has never seen before, and I'm hoping that one of you knowledgable folks can offer some suggestions.

His pigeons have developed a condition of what appears to be feathers being eaten off at the breast. Most of the feather is gone, but a stubble remains. He has treated with different sprays to no avail, and it is gradually spreading throughout his loft, even to some outside cages. I spoke with him last evening and he had just finished spraying a combination of chemicals, and said if this doesn't work he is at his wit's end. He has helped me a lot, and I'm hoping that someone can forward me information that I may pass on to him that might be of help.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is the weirdest thing I have ever heard.

Do the feathers appear to be breaking off by themselves or something actually eating them?

Do you have any other symptoms or any signs of preditors entering the coop?

Has he changed their diet?

So far ,what kind of chemicals has he used and type of treatments has he done?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's odd - my suggestion would be to isolate a few & observe - and see if the 'condition' continues


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A picture of what you mean would be helpful.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Could be mites, where what you are seeing as feathers being "eaten away" is actually the birds digging at themselves to try and do what they can in response. Photos would be nice as mentioned.

Karyn


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The feathers are getting off from both adult and new weaning baby pigeons ?

Malnutrition can cause very low or nilll feathers at the lower side of the crop region to the underside but a person keeping some 300 pigeons will be naturally aware of the nutritional needs. Wet nests can also cause the same, the feathers, at the portion where the body of the pigeon makes contact at the nest, first thick up with the dirt and fall off and yes mites and flies as suggested...... currently not able to envisage anything else for the cause


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 5, 2007)

*Feather loss, pattern*

Thanks everyone!

I will try to get a picture from him. I know it's a long shot with the sketchy information I gave you. I'm not sure exactly what he has sprayed. Last night he sprayed a mixture of three chemicals as a last resort he told me, but he didn't mention what those chemicals were. He, himself, is suffering severely today from those chemicals, and I wasn't able to talk to him about the birds. He described the condition to me as "an eating away of the breast feathers only." I'm assuming in every other way, they appear healthy. Just as a side note: He is a state judge, so I would think he has encountered most bird problems. As a matter of fact, he did say that in all his years of working with the birds, he has never seen anything like this.

Thank you for your suggestions, and I will try to get more info, along with a picture for you.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope the chemicals are not aggravating the situation........


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Very well could be a feather mite. And if the feathers in front THE breast are/crop are The birds could be picking them Plus Then the loft is infested also. NOW DIPPING the birds would get a kill on the mites. Plain old malithion mixed in a five gallong bucket will work And 300 birds One could dip them all in about 1 and 1/2 hours. THEN the loft needs to be hit This means boxing the birds up removein nesting materials And spray the loft Then air it out So that is a day job. NOW looking close at the lower quill of the featheres Even with a maginfying glass One could see the mites. BECAUSE other then this It would have to a odd moult Or feather condition Perhaps even to much protien But have him double check for mites As At first the are hard to see


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We had one hen where the feathers looked like they were being eaten away. She was black in color, but the breast feathers in a big area were turning a dirty yellow/brown and patchy. We sprayed for mites etc. to no avail. We used to use plain old twigs for the nests, but then changed to tobacco stems, alleged to repel mites. Before too long the feather problem went away. 

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first guess would be mites, he may try what good info relee has stated. or and try oral ivermectin as that kills alot of parasites external and internal... if it was not mites, then my guess would be a change in his feeders that may be rubbing the feathers as they eat?, esp if they eat aggressively leaning into the feeder... but that is just pulling a reason out of hat so to speak...lol... has he seen the birds actually plucking themselves?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sreeshs said:


> I hope the chemicals are not aggravating the situation........


My thoughts, exactly.

.


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 5, 2007)

*feather loss, pattrn*

All of you are so helpful, not only to my friend, but it is a learning experience for me as well, as I have only been in this pigeon business a short time with a long ways to go. He did say that he had considered that they might be rubbing on the feeders, but ruled that out because of the variety of feeders he uses and the birds that have the problem are exposed to several different types of feeder.

Now, I have a question of my own. I also use pine needles and have read about the tobacco stems, but haven't been able to locate them at the feed store. I live in California. Can you suggest where I might try to get them locally? Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Bonnie,

I get mine here:

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-430/TOBACCO-STALKS-1.5kg-(Natural/Detail.bok

I hope this helps,

Karyn


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks so much, Karyn. I do order from Jedds but didn't think to check to see if they would have them. As a matter of fact, I'm getting ready to place an order now, so this is great timing. I appreciate your response


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my birds use my horses hay, it is clean and stalky, a bale would last a long time. I like pine needles, but decided not to use the ones around my house, as I get chiggers and ticks collecting them..so would not want "red bugs"(chiggers) or ticks, on my birds, so the horse hay works for me.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If only breast feathers are dammaged, I would check feeders and water dishes. It is posible that damage occurs because of sharp edges or unsuitable openings.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Mice will eat feathers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

plamenh said:


> If only breast feathers are dammaged, I would check feeders and water dishes. It is posible that damage occurs because of sharp edges or unsuitable openings.


* You are right Plamenh, this does happen when new feed trays and feeders are brought in to the loft,any sharp edges can cause this problem. So Bonnie check if your friend has bought new feeders. *GEORGE


----------

